# string.split() & RegEx



## Pantoffelheld (20. Okt 2004)

hi!

Ich hab einen String, der aus mehreren Teilen besteht. Die Teile sind durch Whitespaces (beliebig viele Leerzeichen) getrennt. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den String in seine Teile zerlegen, wobei die Whitespaces zu ignorieren sind ?

Die Methode split der Klasse String scheint da recht hilfreich zu sein. Die geforderte regex sollte laut [1] '\s' sein.

Warum wird aber \s nicht als regex erkannt ?

Code:

```
String[] fragments = originalLine.split('\s', 13);
```


thx,
Pantoffelheld


[1] http://leepoint.net/notes-java/25data/25strings/40regular_expressions/regex-language.html


----------



## Pantoffelheld (20. Okt 2004)

Aha ...

Anscheinend funktioniert "\\s" aber es liefert noch nicht das richtige Ergebnis ...


----------



## thE_29 (20. Okt 2004)

du könntest gegebenenfalls den StringTokenizer nehmen!


```
StringTokenizer token =new StringTokenizer(string,"\\s",false);
String = token.nextToken();//....
```


----------



## bygones (20. Okt 2004)

\\s erkennt nur einen Whitspace
\\s+ erkennt mind. einen Whitspace
\\s* erkennt keinen oder mehrere Whitspaces


----------

